# Is this a good deal on WD740BLFS?



## 95Viper (Aug 4, 2009)

Is this a good deal on WD740BLFS? And, if not, why?
http://www.centrix-intl.com/details.asp?productid=6661
http://www.centrix-intl.com/showpix.asp?pixsource=wd1500glfs.jpg&pixselect=wd1500glfs-4.jpg&pixid=6661

This seller seems to be rated here as 9.05 out of 10, with a few dis-disgruntled customers.
http://www.resellerratings.com/store/Centrix_International

Thank you

EDIT: As of 8/23 they are sold out


----------



## nafets (Aug 4, 2009)

Looks good. I didn't see anything saying that the drive is refurbished or used. The price is very reasonable, so give it a shot.

The only caveat is that the warranty may be no good for an end user. Many of these rarer drives are only warrantied for the OEM system builder.

I purchased a refurbished 80GB Velociraptor (used in Dells) and it's warranty was no good. Drive works perfectly fine though.

Just something to think about.


----------



## BroBQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Sweet deal... if for sure its BRAND NEW


----------



## 95Viper (Aug 4, 2009)

I'll let you know - I went ahead and ordered a couple.  It'll be a few days ground shipped; from CA to VA.


----------



## Braveheart (Aug 4, 2009)

that site smells fishy...


----------



## 95Viper (Aug 4, 2009)

I will find out in a few days.


----------



## RainWind (Aug 5, 2009)

I ordered one of those from that site.  Arrived today.  Works fine.  It's OEM though, so hope you have a spare drive adapter to fit it in.

It looks brand new, still sealed in the static bag.  Windows just got done installing on it.

Edit: Benched it in HDTach (compatability mode FTW) and it was quite fast.  It's loud... but fast.


----------



## MKmods (Aug 5, 2009)

Is it the 3.5" one or a 2.5" one?
The site says VelociRaptor
https://shop.bellmicro.com/exec/par...WDCWD740BLFS&categoryid=&N=295+518+4294966751


----------



## RainWind (Aug 6, 2009)

It's a 2.5" Velociraptor.  It's a really small drive.  WD's site says they're not for use in laptops, but I swear this drive is the same size as a laptop drive.


----------



## Th0rn0 (Aug 6, 2009)

Dam thats a nice price. If I can get the money and they ship to the UK I'll grab of of those


----------



## Icewind31 (Aug 6, 2009)

RainWind said:


> It's a 2.5" Velociraptor.  It's a really small drive.  WD's site says they're not for use in laptops, but I swear this drive is the same size as a laptop drive.



width and length are the same as a 2.5 laptop drive, but the height is a little more. Depends on laptop if it'll fit but it will generate a lot of heat.

Also you'll need something to give it the 12V vs the normal 5v that notebook drives run


----------



## bogmali (Aug 6, 2009)

It's OEM so that price is about right.


----------



## RainWind (Aug 6, 2009)

Icewind31 said:


> width and length are the same as a 2.5 laptop drive, but the height is a little more. Depends on laptop if it'll fit but it will generate a lot of heat.
> 
> Also you'll need something to give it the 12V vs the normal 5v that notebook drives run



I totally didn't look at the rest of the specs.  Heh.  I'd rather put an SSD in a laptop anyway.  Better battery life, and those new intel G2 or whatever drives are supposed to be quite good.  I'm thinking of picking one up when my Win7 pre-order arrives.


----------



## MKmods (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks 95Viper for the link, just got a pair...
(looks like they use the standard sata power plug so running 12v should be no prob)

Thanks to all that posted helpful bits of info here..


----------



## umeshoryu (Aug 6, 2009)

>new intel G2

200+bucks for 80gigs aint worth it imo. speculation that prices are gonna come down doesn`t seem promising either. In actuality, the prices of HDDs in general has been inflating. Good luck with your wait. Im grabbing 2 of these.


----------



## WOOKZ (Aug 6, 2009)

I Did Very Well In Aus Then I Managed To Get 2 150 Gig Raptors For 334.196 Usd  For The New Build Im Now Doing


----------



## 95Viper (Aug 11, 2009)

Braveheart said:


> that site smells fishy...



Nope not fishy; got them yesterday, now waiting on the cages and stuff from newegg.
Formatted and all yesterday, too, in esata dock.

Hopefully, I can get them installed today, if my stuff gets here.

They were packed nice;even, got a free iMonster speaker thingy for iPods and such.


----------



## MKmods (Aug 12, 2009)

I just got mine today, they are 2X as thick as reg laptop hdds. (and need 12V like Icewind31 mentioned)

Thanks again 95Viper for the thread.


----------



## 95Viper (Aug 23, 2009)

Just checked they are sold out, darn.

Oh well, later maybe.

Got those puppies in and they running great.  Installed fresh Windows 7 7600 and all apps.  Installing games tonight.


----------



## MKmods (Aug 27, 2009)

95Viper said:


> Just checked they are sold out, darn.
> Oh well, later maybe.
> Got those puppies in and they running great.  Installed fresh Windows 7 7600 and all apps.  Installing games tonight.



I decided to go with a TB hdd and 2 of these Velociraptors instead of the 4 VR's, If you want I have 2 extra New VelociRaptors  sitting here.(I got 4)


----------



## boomstik360 (Aug 27, 2009)

MKmods said:


> I decided to go with a TB hdd and 2 of these Velociraptors instead of the 4 VR's. If you want I have 2 of these sitting here.(I got 4)



2 what?


----------



## MKmods (Aug 27, 2009)

2 of the 74 gig velociraptor  hdds...


----------



## 95Viper (Aug 30, 2009)

@MKmods > Thanks, I got back in here to late.  I saw you sold 'em.  Glad you got them sold though.  Again, Thanks for the thought(offer).


----------



## MKmods (Aug 30, 2009)

ur welcome, I felt I owed you as it was you that found them in the first place. 

It took about an hour to sell them (they really were a great buy)


----------

